# America’s 10 Most Dangerous Suburbs. East Point residents have in 1 in 8 chance of being a victim



## editor (May 6, 2014)

I don't think I'll be booking a holiday to East Point any time soon: 


> *1. East Point, GA (Georgia)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> After analyzing crime data for 120 suburbs across the nation, we’ve determined that Camden, NJ is the most dangerous overall. Joining it in receiving the dubious honor of being one of the most dangerous suburbs in the country were:
> 
> 1. East Point, GA
> 2. Camden, NJ
> ...


http://www.movoto.com/blog/top-ten/dangerous-suburbs/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

The only place on that list I have any familiarity with is Tempe.

Interesting, looking at a different study, that Tempe has fewer cops per capita than the Arizona or US average:

*Law Enforcement Employees Index*
Tempe, AZ 2.31
Arizona 2.76
U.S. 2.83
The law enforcement employees index value is calculated based on the data using USA.com algorithms. It is an indicator of the law enforcement employees level in a region. Higher law enforcement employees index value means higher law enforcement employees density.

http://www.usa.com/tempe-az-crime-and-crime-rate.htm

I guess more cops might mean less crime.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

This is interesting too: recall our discussion of Missoula?





"Hate groups are most concentrated in the Deep South, Northern Plains"

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rts-on-hate-groups-and-hate-crime-in-the-u-s/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

This was surprising: the top two states for hate crimes are DC and Massachussetts.

http://www.businessinsider.com/fbi-2011-hate-crime-statistics-2012-12#!JoDvU


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The only place on that list I have any familiarity with is Tempe.
> 
> Interesting, looking at a different study, that Tempe has fewer cops per capita than the Arizona or US average:
> 
> ...


Remember that correlation (even negative) does not imply causation.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Remember that correlation (even negative) does not imply causation.



Which is why I said 'might'.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Which is why I said 'might'.


Which is why I said "remember", rather than directly suggesting that's what you were doing...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Which is why I said "remember", rather than directly suggesting that's what you were doing...



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


Good


----------



## Corax (May 6, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


You're right, apart from that it does.


----------



## abe11825 (May 6, 2014)

Should I be glad worried, that according to "new research" at the end of 2013, I've lived in two cities listed in the top 100 "most dangerous cities"? Both are listed in the top 50, and not surprisingly, within a fraction of each other (#43 Fort Myers, FL, #41 Brockton, MA): http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/23...ys-mass-is-home-to-8-most-dangerous-us-cities 

I guess I should be more worried if I lived in the top 10. I'll be glad my "cities" ranked closer to the middle.

frogwoman: Still wanna visit?


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2014)

abe11825 said:


> Should I be glad worried, that according to "new research" at the end of 2013, I've lived in two cities listed in the top 100 "most dangerous cities"? Both are listed in the top 50, and not surprisingly, within a fraction of each other (#43 Fort Myers, FL, #41 Brockton, MA): http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/23...ys-mass-is-home-to-8-most-dangerous-us-cities
> 
> I guess I should be more worried if I lived in the top 10. I'll be glad my "cities" ranked closer to the middle.
> 
> frogwoman: Still wanna visit?


Fox, huh?

I wonder if every local Fox affiliate is peddling the idea that THEIR location is the most dangerous? I may have this completely arse about face, but the impression I have from Fox's politics is that they get quite exciteable about crime and Laura Norder, so good upstanding citizens running around going "O NOEZ, my city r vilent!! " may serve their agenda well...?


----------



## abe11825 (May 6, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Fox, huh?
> 
> I wonder if every local Fox affiliate is peddling the idea that THEIR location is the most dangerous? I may have this completely arse about face, but the impression I have from Fox's politics is that they get quite exciteable about crime and Laura Norder, so good upstanding citizens running around going "O NOEZ, my city r vilent!! " may serve their agenda well...?



I've known Brockton was dangerous for years, so I didn't need Fox telling me it ranked a certain number below 50. This Fox didn't say Brockton was number 1. The only Massachusetts city in the top 20 is Chelsea at number 11... so don't go getting anything all twisted with some sort of fear mongering.


----------



## frogwoman (May 15, 2014)

Well as I've booked the flight I dont have much choice abe11825


----------



## editor (May 15, 2014)

Mind you, I live in what was described as "London's most dangerous street" and that claim was a load of old tosh.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2014)

This correlates directly to the list of the next areas that hipsters will occupy.... not saying there is any causation.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Mind you, I live in what was described as "London's most dangerous street" and that claim was a load of old tosh.



yeah..um, I've been to several and lived near a few on the list (eta: the list abe11825  posted http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/23...ys-mass-is-home-to-8-most-dangerous-us-cities  )
and none of those are places most people would feel threatened or uneasy in. I mean, Orlando*, Fla is on the list. 

*home of Disney World


----------

